# Starting the season off with a bang!!!!



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The NFL will announce this afternoon that the Vikings will play the Green Bay Packers in the Monday night opener at 6 p.m. Sept. 8 on ESPN, according to an industry source. As has become the custom, it will be the first game of a Monday night doubleheader on the network. The game is expected to be played at Lambeau Field and will be the first for the Packers in the post-Brett Favre era. (Do you think there will be a little talk about Favre that night?)

News about the plans for the opening game on Thursday night broke last week. That matchup will involve the Super Bowl champion New York Giants and Washington Redskins and is expected to start around 6 p.m. to avoid any conflict with the Republican National Convention.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck we can start talking about it already......bring on the Farve-less Packers!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lets hear from YA Taddy and Remmi!!!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Whoohoo!!!! Football talk! I just called my cheesehead buddy and told him to reserve a ticket for me for that game. It should be a classic. An all day tailgate at football mecca on earth!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I can already see Al Harris laying on his back with AP's cleat marks on his chest.Oh wait a minute......Harris won't be playing because he will refuse to follow the new rule about hair sticking out the back of his helmet.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Boy...you Queen fans are sure fired up already...I suppose you're used to that "next year" mentality...becomes habitual for prennial losers! :lol:

Thanks for the info though...I'll have to hit up my in-laws for their tickets if I can get home.

Yeah, I bet it will be a Favre love fest...unless if he comes back!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> Boy...you Queen fans are sure fired up already...I suppose you're used to that "next year" mentality...becomes habitual for prennial losers! :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the info though...I'll have to hit up my in-laws for their tickets if I can get home.
> 
> Yeah, I bet it will be a Favre love fest...unless if he comes back!


Mike....can i go with????I promise not to wear any purple clothes.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea Mike, you could see which Vikings fan can be the biggest suck up in the next few months and take them with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can about guarantee that will be one in which I will turn down the sound on the Madden man crush uke: and turn up PA on the radio!!!! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What is up with the new hair policy the NFL has?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The owners are going to vote on it soon.Introduced by KC.....evidently some hair is so long it covers the name and number of the player.Polumalu or whatever his name is of Pittsburg is the worst.

The owners will also vote on eliminateing the push out rule on a pass reception.....the one that cost the Vikes a playoff berth against Arizona.A reciever will have to get both feet in whether he is pushed or not.Pass interference should be called if it is obvious.

Another to be voted on is to seed the bottom 4 teams in the playoff by record not if they won their division.It would keep teams from sitting all the starters the last game if they had to play for the 3 and 4 spot to get home field.

I think they should pass all those.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> Yea Mike, you could see which Vikings fan can be the biggest suck up in the next few months and take them with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I can about guarantee that will be one in which I will turn down the sound on the Madden man crush uke: and turn up PA on the radio!!!! :beer:


Madden does Sunday night Games not Monday night.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thanks, I just heard that on the radio the other day, but I was working so I didn't catch the whole thing.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy...you Queen fans are sure fired up already...I suppose you're used to that "next year" mentality...becomes habitual for prennial losers! :lol:
> ...


Oh...how the tides change! :lol:

Great seats to...9th row up in the South end zone...great place to watch from.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i want to go too


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting in that the NFL is putting 3 rivalry games on National TV the first weekend.

Giants/Redskins
Vikings/Packers
Raiders/Broncos


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Interesting in that the NFL is putting 3 rivalry games on National TV the first weekend.
> 
> Giants/Redskins
> Vikings/Packers
> Raiders/Broncos


Thought the same thing....Other than rivalry, Raiders and Broncs seems to be surprising....maybe they want to see all that money Big Al spent. :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Holy Crap, I am only able to log on to the site once or twice a week with the new job and I am still being called out by that darned DJLEYE :beer:

I am pumped that it is Monday night game, however I do not look forward to hearing the peanut gallery "if" the Packers don't prevail. For Rogers' sake, I hope he plays well the first couple weeks or else the media comparisons will get to him.

My wife and I are expecting twins in August.........do you think she'll let me go to the game !?!?!?!?!?!? :sniper: I am scared to ask !!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This will really get interesting since the Pack announced today that they are retireing Farve's number before that game.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> This will really get interesting since the Pack announced today that they are retireing Farve's number before that game.


I know...this could be the Vikes Super Bowl. If they managed to win, wow...you guys would never let us live it down. Imagine all the ESPN Favre love leading up to the game!

On a side note, I think TT and MM are purposely retiring the number in the first game and by making it known already they are telling Favre they don't want him back even he wants it. They are closing the door for Favre...

Mike


----------

